# How to rate passengers who don't tip.



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

I have adopted the TAG program. When pax ask how I like driving for Uber I answer "The wages are really low, but the tips are great." I have signs posted in my car saying. "Tips are great. Tips gratefully accepted by cash or credit card" (I ordered a free Square Reader to process credit card tips if I ever get any) I have a cup in the center console full of 5's and 1's. Visible from front or back seat.

I never directly ask for a tip. And I am polite and give excellent service. Call them by name, make eye contact. I am nice as can be. If they want quiet I am quiet.

*But when they get out of the car without leaving a tip, they get 3 stars*. No matter how nice they were. Because it is obvious that other passengers are tipping (even if they aren't. But the illusion is there).

If they ask to use the cell phone charger, or the AUX input, or ask for recommendations, or say "Take me to the nearest Apple store" automatic three stars unless they leave a tip.

Why no 1 or 2 star ratings? Uber investigates and calls all pax that receive one or two star ratings (just like they do with drivers who get 1 or 2 stars) and they will give the pax enough info to know who rated them so low. And then Uber will come after the driver. _Stay under the radar._

But a three star rating just gets processed by the computers and lowers their overall score. No red flags.

*Enough drivers do this and we will be able to ID all the cheep-o pax who do not tip*. And then just don't accept the ping. If Uber *****es, you have justification. "The pax had a low rating so I chose not to accept the ride"

Of course, skipping rides will mess up your hourly guarantee threshold but screw that, Uber is going to take that guarantee away very soon if the driver protests don't get traction and the noise level decreases. I mean really, who can maintain a 90% acceptance rate anyway. Maybe they are so evil as to send you rides 10 minutes away so you either take the crappy ride and lose money or you don't and miss the 90% and lose money.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> I have adopted the TAG program. When pax ask how I like driving for Uber I answer "The wages are really low, but the tips are great." I have signs posted in my car saying. "Tips are great. Tips gratefully accepted by cash or credit card" (I ordered a free Square Reader to process credit card tips if I ever get any) I have a cup in the center console full of 5's and 1's. Visible from front or back seat.
> 
> I never directly ask for a tip. And I am polite and give excellent service. Call them by name, make eye contact. I am nice as can be. If they want quiet I am quiet.
> 
> ...


The tips are great BS never worked for ne. Tried it a year ago. Maybe it worked fir the person who kept pushing it but it sure as hell doesn't work where I am.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Lost In Translation said:


> *Enough drivers do this and we will be able to ID all the cheep-o pax who do not tip*.


No you won't.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

uber Used to email and ask me to explain 1 star ratings i gave...But they do not do that anymore. Not since the January rates cuts...

I now rate 1 star for Mostly all non-tippers...

Who wants em anyways!!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

1) first passenger that complains about your tip cup or sign will get you off- boarded. 

2) leaving cash in sight is a bad idea. Riders more than willing to steal and if they are bad enough they'll assume you have more than just the cup and jack you. 

3) I support rating passengers who don't tip...IF you have the balls to tell them you're going to do it and why. Otherwise, it is a pointless exercise. Half of passengers don't know they even HAVE a rating and I don't trust drivers to evaluate my leads (mostly because of petty shit like this) and have picked up even 1☆ passengers who not only tipped but also earned 5☆ from me for doing everything right. 

4) How can you blame a passenger for not tipping when the app they downloaded specifically tells them they don't need cash and tipping is unnecessary. Your beef is with Uber, not the riders. Drive with Lyft instead, let the tips rain down.


----------

